# What happened to the moving the transformer thread?



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

Just when it was getting interesting it gets closed. From what I see in those pics, the only improvement looks to be the larger lugs on the buss. I think Sparkyjoe was on the right track. Magnettica,if you post it on here you open yourself up to ridicule. I have been reading on here for a long time as a guest and just decided to sign up basically about this thread.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

That's all fine and dandy, but when the responses start to get profane, then the plug gets pulled. You'll notice that from time to time. It's okay to disagree, but just "be nice". :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I didnt know how or who closed it down, I thought maybe Magnettica did rather than stand up and take some heat.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

randomkiller said:


> Thanks for the info, I didnt know how or who closed it down, I thought maybe Magnettica did rather than stand up and take some heat.


No, a user can't close a thread. Only a moderator or the owner of the site. No big deal.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

And that'll be the last time I ever post pics here.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

It wasn't the pics that were the big deal, just the stance you took against me when I said the installation was not to code; claiming that i know nothing, and if I did I would be doing it the same way.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm NOT taking sides either way, but the whole thing escalated quickly when the name calling started. 
That whole mess could have been avoided if the "disagreement" were handled a bit more tactfully. 
I think anyone who has seen that thread knows what I mean.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> And that'll be the last time I ever post pics here.


Thats pretty extreme, but if you do decide to post again, be devils advocate and see if there are any obvious code violations and save the embarrassement and ball busting.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Thats pretty extreme, but if you do decide to post again, be devils advocate and see if there are any obvious code violations and save the embarrassement and ball busting.


Well chosen words :thumbup:

You sound like a true gentleman.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Well chosen words :thumbup:
> 
> You sound like a true gentleman.


 
Im Italian/Irish I only bust balls for money. Ok so sometimes I may do it for free.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sometimes I post some of my more crappy work just to stir discussion. I ain't too proud. :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Im Italian/Irish I only bust balls for money. Ok so sometimes I may do it for free.



I'm all Irish...married to an Italian (actually she's Sicilian)....I break 'em just for the fun of it :thumbup:

Good work on getting that post count up, BTW. Did you check your email yet?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Sometimes I post some of my more crappy work just to stir discussion. I ain't too proud. :thumbsup:


 
Nothing better than self disipline.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

First and foremost, I do what the boss tells me he wants done. Even if that means not meeting the NEC. I do what I am told, and that's what a good employee does. But that's only a part of it. AND! I do work for a union contractor!!! But I am not a brother, yet.

The transformer grounding was updated. A new #3 cu EGC was added from panel to trans, and a #3 cu GEC was corrected from panel to building steel. You may not see it clearly, but it is there. 

Why #3?

Because that's the material that was available from the last contractor that was thrown off the job. I was told to use the material that was there. So that's what I did.

And Joe, you never said the install wasn't to code, you said I was a hack. I would love to see how you're gonna handle being called a hack after 17 years of doing this ****. You'd pissed too. And so that's how I was feeling and that's the response you got.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Mag, when you consider the age of the people giving you grief, and their time in the trade, maybe it'll just be water off a duck's back?


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

I suppose a slang interpretation is plausible.
But around here a journeyman is legally resposible for all of his work, and if the previous guys work showed that he was not doing things correctly why assume that the stuff he bought would finish the job correctly.

Your boss should have bought the surplus materials from the customer (just to offer them a discount) then purchased the proper materials to do the job right.

And I've left a union contractor in the past for being asked to do shady work. Their profit is not mine, but my @ss on the line is my own @ss.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

see, in NJ, the liability is squarely on the shoulders of the license holder. The installer has no more liability than the company they work for places on them. 

different areas, different rules...remember Rodney King...


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

mahlere said:


> see, in NJ, the liability is squarely on the shoulders of the license holder. The installer has no more liability than the company they work for places on them.
> 
> different areas, different rules...remember Rodney King...


That all depends on who is suing who. If there is a fire lets say and they find fault with the electrical system and there is a suit against the electrical contractor, you better believe that his liability insurance carrier is going to pull all the guys that worked on that job into court to try and find a scapegoat. Been there done that, more than once. That "I did what the boss told me" can come back to kick you in the ass when he says he didnt say any such thing.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Been there done that, more than once.


Been there, done that...but only once 

The work in question was not compliant - but I did not install and did not know who did...as the company I was working for had been in/out of this building for many years w/many different persons. I had not even worked for that company in a number of years when this investigation occurred.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

*Similar type thing, my first time*

Had a 565v boiler explode, many guys from my employer had been there over the years and we all had to go in for a deposition. Bottom line ended up the plumber had never flushed out any of the LWCO's so it had no flow and little water when it turned to steam and massively expanded.


----------

